# Forge World - Astral Claws Bits.



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Looks like FW done it again and snuck stuff up on us. Astral Claws shoulder pads for terminators and power armor, as well as Rhino and Land Raider doors are up for order.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

still waiting for them to delivery the salamader ones i ordered three weeks ago! those do look pretty awesome though.


----------



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

That lion shoulderpad is great. And what's the catch with those crux terminatus shoulderpads, they seem like regular ones to me?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Fire Tempered said:


> That lion shoulderpad is great. And what's the catch with those crux terminatus shoulderpads, they seem like regular ones to me?


nope they are different, they have banding at the bottom and one is bigger, the normal ones are 5 standard and all the same.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Hmm they really are going the whole hog with Astral claws, funny considering they are extinct, would of thought they'd continue with the Carcharodons or something, not a chapter that's turned to chaos and is completely different now.

I do like that lion shoulder pad though, could be used for a Night Lords terminator if you read the soul hunter books. I was thinking I could relate it to the calibanite lion for my Angels of Vengeance, but I think thats a little to vague of a connection.


----------



## GreatUncleanOne (Apr 25, 2011)

still very nice looking. shame I don't collect them. I would love lots of pre heresy stuff for all the legions plus some rules although I really doubt they'll do them all. An imperial armour book for pre heresy would be sweet and a huge seller methinks!!


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Well i think the reason why there focusing on the Astral Claws more at the moment is because they are the Arch-villains in the biggest rebellion since the Horus Heresy, and they arent extinct just a name change.

Anyway they do look good the lion shoulder pad is the best out of the lot, id like to see an Astral Claws Dreadnought.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

isnt the symbol between the Astral Claws & the Red Corsairs the same thing anyways?

might have to buy a set of the PA ones just to get a squad of them in my CSMs.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

yer there very similar but the Red Corsairs is a clawed fist instead of a head holding a star.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Fairly sure I broke some info on the Astral Claws pads a week or so ago .

Very nice though.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

pretty sweet looking items. it's getting my hopes up for some decent SW releases when IA:11 comes along


----------

